# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Some was able to re-create a Launcher? Injector is used

## Ehnoah

So start procedure is:

Destiny2.exe -uid destiny2
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Blizzard App\Battle.net.9262\Loader64.exe" 11048 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Blizzard App\Battle.net.9262\bzrclient64.dll" 

-> 11048 = Process ID after that it "normaly" should work. But I wasnt able to reproduce the whole way. Maybe someone can help and jump in. As far as I saw the Servers are still up just Launch via App is down,

----------


## Sychotix

> So start procedure is:
> 
> Destiny2.exe -uid destiny2
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Blizzard App\Battle.net.9262\Loader64.exe" 11048 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Blizzard App\Battle.net.9262\bzrclient64.dll" 
> 
> -> 11048 = Process ID after that it "normaly" should work. But I wasnt able to reproduce the whole way. Maybe someone can help and jump in. As far as I saw the Servers are still up just Launch via App is down,


I was playing on the servers when they took the beta down. We got force kicked. How do you know the servers are still up?

----------


## Ehnoah

They just pushed a Patch also we use the same server then Take Home Version actually, from what I noticed.

----------

